

Is Dropbox better at managing memory than Google Drive? - marcamillion
http://i.imgur.com/C7hnD.png

======
marcamillion
Could Dropbox really have better engineers than the Google Drive team?

Or could this be one of those examples of specialization - i.e. because the
entire company at Dropbox is focused on just this one problem - so they are
better at it, whereas the Google Drive team is just a small team within
Google.

As a result Dropbox has more resources at their disposal to make a better
product?

If that is the case, this could be the quintessential case study on why
startups shouldn't fear large incumbents. Not only are large companies
bureacratic, but more often than not they will have institutionalized inertia
that prevents them from dedicating the resources to take you on - until it's
too late.

------
ari_elle
Seems like an issue many seem to have:

A critic that goes a little bit further:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4710366>

------
stinky613
Heh, never stopped to even consider this. A quick look at the activity monitor
on my MBP:

Dropbox: 38.5MB

Google Drive: 68.0MB

